# Wasserspeier mit Pumpe verbinden



## gartenfrau (9. März 2009)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand einen guten Rat geben?

Möchte an meinen Ablaufschlauch von der Filteranlage einen Wasserspeier anbringen. Bisher läuft das Wasser über einen Schlauch in den Teich zurück. Kann ich einfach den Wasserspeier mit dem Schlauch verbinden oder brauche ich ein Zwischenstück/Schlauch? Habe noch nichts eingekauft.
Danke für den fachlichen Rat 
gartenfrau


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserspeier mit Pumpe verbinden*

Hallo Gartenfrau!

Erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du den Wasserspeier auch noch nicht gekauft hast, oder?

Denn nach dem richtet sich die Antwort. Manche haben ein hübsches Anschlußstück, wo man nur einen Schlauch draufsteckt, manche haben nur ein kleines Schläuchlein, wo man dann sehen kann, wo man den passenden Anschluß her bekommt. Und ganz viele haben so einen kleinen Ausgang, dass sie mit dem Wasseroutput des Filters überfordert sind. 

Entweder experimentiert man dann mit einem Abzweig herum, dass heißt, wenn man den Filter nicht ausbremsen will, hat man zwei Wasserquellen im Teich. Oder man kauft sich eine kleine Wasserspielpumpe fürs Geplätscher und leitet das Wasser aus dem Filter auf andere Art in den Teich zurück. Man hat also so oder so zwei Wasserzuläufe. Wenn Dein Filter allerdings so wenig Wasser ausgibt, dass ein er nur einen Wasserspeier betreibt, sollten wir noch mal drüber sprechen, ob es sich um einen sinnvollen Filter handelt.

Ansonsten würden wir uns freuen, wenn Du uns Deinen Teich, Deinen Filter etc. und Dich mal detailierter vorstellst. Natürlich mit Fotos, weil wir viel besser gucken als lesen können


----------



## gartenfrau (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserspeier mit Pumpe verbinden*

Hallo blumenelse
bin noch nicht so Fachfrau, wohl schon viel gelesen.Ich habe einen UVFilter von Gardena und ich glaube er ist groß genug(genaue Angaben kann ich momentan nicht machen- tiefer Winter auf d. Schwäb. Alb), da ein guter Wasserfluß aus dem Schlauch kommt. Es wird natürlich nur eine pätschernde Sache.
Habe schon sehr viel von Euch allen erfahren und werde es ausprobieren. mit dem Bildeeinstellen klappt es noch nicht, mache aber gerade einen PC-Kurs für die Digicam.
Gruß gartenfrau


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserspeier mit Pumpe verbinden*

Hallo Gartenfrau!

Unser Forum ist recht familiär, deshalb reden wir uns alle mit unserem richtigen Vornamen an. Ich heiße Christine - und Du?

Das mit dem Bilder einstellen ist gar nicht so schwer...*schaust mal hier*.

Guck doch mal in die Bedienungsanleitung - da steht, wie Dein Filter richtig heißt. Und wenn er von Gardena ist, steht vielleicht auch drin, ob und welcher Wasserspeier angeschlossen werden kann. 

Ansonsten keine Sorge - gemeinsam kriegen wir das schon hin!


----------

